# Automount on WM (The easy way) :D



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 13, 2010)

*Thanks @lme for this*!

```
cd /usr/ports/sysutils/automounter
make install clean
cd /etc
ee rc.conf
```
add this line

```
automounter_enable="YES"
```

That's it 
Then insert a USB device, go to /media/msdosfs/$label and the device is mounted automatically. Some seconds after the last access to a file in /media/msdosfs/$label is made, the device gets unmounted.


----------

